# شقة 220 م بمساكن شيراتون للأيجار قانون جديد



## اسلام محمد (15 سبتمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان :11491 
شقة مساحتها 220 م عبارة عن 3 غرف نوم و ريسيشين 4 قطع و3 حمام للايجار قانون جديد 
	التشطيب سوبر لوكس 
	الارضيات بـاركيــه مسمار 
	دور خــامس ... اسانسيـر
	الشقة بها تليفون / غاز طبيعي 
	الموقع / مساكن شيراتون بالقرب من الملتقى العربي 
	المطلوب 6000 جنية
امكانيــة الايجــار مــدد طويــلة 
للإتـــــــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شقة 220 م بمساكن شيراتون للأيجار قانون جديد*

بالتوفيق اخوي اسلام وسعر جميل جداً .


----------

